# Movings pets from UK to Dubai



## angtye21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all

The first time I posted a question you really helped so here goes with the second one:

We are moving over to Dubai end March early April having secured jobs/package which we are content with. However, we have a dog and a cat to get over too. We know about jabs etc and have sorted that out but am shocked by a quote we got of over £4k to get them over! We had anticipated the cost of a flight plus a bit more.

Can anyone recommend any good companies that will transport from UK to Dubai?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry i can only tell you how we did it from america. 

Instead of using a company we did it ourselfs. Contacted airline and asked them the procedure. We had to do all the stuff with the vets of course. Then you contact the cargo department for the airline as they fly cargo. They set it all up for you. It cost us about 1000usd this way. For two dogs(sausage dogs). Make sure the crate is big enough for them to stand up in, turn around comfortably, or they will make you buy another one. So call airline ask them the procedure first, I am sure its the same as the way it works in usa so they will giv eyou cargos number, contact them and they will tell you how to do it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it would be easier if someone is in country to do it if you dont use a company. When you go pick up the animal, you have to have a prepaid card thing. Do a google of UAE pet import and you should get the requirements. 

As it gets later in the year - its just going to get hotter. Most airlines have strict restrictions about flying animals and the temperatures.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

angtye21 said:


> Hello all
> 
> The first time I posted a question you really helped so here goes with the second one:
> 
> ...


I spotted this reference in the Abu Dhabi explorer book last night - it might be of use. They apparently offer a full transport and permitting service UAE wide. No idea of costs though. In case the link is removed, google British Vets Abu Dhabi
BVC Pet Travel Information


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They just charge so flippin much for this service. I feel like a service can be 50% or so more then cost, but when its 300% more then the actual cost... I think that is high way robbery! 

Its like being asked to take it sideways...  And I just cant be asked to do that!


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that the BVC people or in general?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

in general. You will find you have to pay the 200 durhams for the paperwork with the ministry, I think like 80 durhams to pick up and then ?? there was something else like 100 on a durham card that you HAVE to have. And then the flight from usa was like ranging around 700 durhams to book. They are charging like around 3800 to 4000 durhams or so of the two companies I contacted.


----------



## Bojan Move One (Feb 14, 2010)

*Move one relocations*

Hi Angtye21,

You can contact Move One Relocations Dubai

Tel: +971 4 299 3006 
POC: Mr. Yohannes Hailemariam 


Best,
Bojan


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I got various quotes from UK companies and the best I came accross was Airpets. They're based close to LHR and I've been to see them and was happy with the setup. They ship from the UK end and BVC do the pickup in Abu Dhabi (I'm sure they have a counterpart in DXB). I didn't end up shipping my 2 cats in the end but I think the final cost for the 2 cats was around 700 pounds.


----------

